# étrange comportement de mon imacG5



## DrFatalis (26 Mai 2010)

Cet après midi, mon vaillant imacG5 20 pouce 1.8 m'a fait une surprise...
Il était en veille.
Subitement, j'entend les ventilos qui se mettent à souffler comme jamais.
L'écran reste éteint.
La led "veille" ne clignote plus, elle est éteinte
Rien ne réponds: ni clavier, ni souris.
Au bout de quelques min, j'ai éteint "a chaud" par appui long sur l'interrupteur.

Redémarrage OK
Tout semble bon mais:
-messages pour me dire que "pubsubagent" a quitté inopinément (revient quelques fois). Je sais que c'est lié à un lecteur RSS.
- Pages, que j'utilise beaucoup, me bouffe 100 % du CPU, faisant grimper la température du CPU à 67°C et son fan vers les 2500 rpm... alors que seuls deux documents sont ouverts

Je me perd en conjectures...

Quelque macoïde "old timer" de l'époque G aurait il une idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2010)

bonjour

résultats des verif  usuelles?
verif volume , reparations divers , install combo , PRAM, SMU SMC, , AHT


----------



## DrFatalis (26 Mai 2010)

En rentrant ce soir, ordi laissé en veille comme toujours, rien lors de l'appui: pas de loupiote.
éteint, puis redémarrage, et là bruit normal, puis écran blanc, petite roulette puis... crsh! Avec une abomination: du code qui s'affiche:
SYSTEM FAILURE CPU=0
CODE = E1193324
LATEST CRASH INFO FOR CPU 0
EXCEPTION STATE (SV=0X35C16780)
PC=0X000B1FC0; MSR=0X00001010; DAR=0XE1193324; DSIR=0X400000000;LR=0X000B3CD8;RI=0X3DAF7E90;XCP=0X00000000000C
(0X300 - DATA ACCESS)
BACKSTAGE:

Puis après quelques minutes, ventilos à fond.

on éteint.
Redémarrage OK mais ventilos un peu rapides, Spotlight qui veut tout indexer  de nouveau...

Je sauvegarde tous les docs en cours avant de passer à onyx pour verif et autres.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Mai 2010)

Le mien m'a fait la même chose avec des freezes intempestifs, au début c'est en veille puis après c'est tout le temps et après ... plus rien au démarrage. Mon CPU est dessoudé de la carte mère t le CMS est impossible à ressoudé ... j'ai même eu une fois un system failure : cpu=0

Bon après avant de s'alarmer passe le hardware test reset pram et pmu et teste les barrettes de ram. De toute façon les iMac G5 sont les pire merdes qu'Apple à fait, c'est ordis sont ratées il lâchent tous les un après les autres au bout de 5-6 ans


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Mai 2010)

J'avais trouvé ton post cet après midi...
Je crains bien le même problème...
J'ai ouvert le mac, nettoyé la poussière (presque aucune en 5 ans, c'est climatisé chez moi), lancé le harware test: OK pour la RAM et autres.
J'ai du rallumer le mac 5 fois pour le faire marcher. Gel au démarrage ou system failure ensuite.
Je voulais croire que c'était un pb de disque dur.

Puis-je demarrer sur mon disque de sauvegarde time machine ?
J'essaye de désactiver la veille du systéme.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Mai 2010)

heu je crois pas on peut pas démarrer avec le backup TM (enfin je suis pas spécialiste logiciel, je suis plus dans le hardware)

Pour la veille c'est inutile et l'option allow-nap ne change rien pas comme sur les iBook

Je pense au même problème que moi de toute façon si ça empire ça se confirmera le mien ne démarre plus du tout a part si je monte sur le logo G5 du radiateur et que je l'allume et encore il bloque sur le bong ... En ce qui concerne lers reset PRAM et SMU ? notamment le reset SMU ?

Bah je pense aussi au même problème de toute façon c'est iMac tombe en ruine seul on peut rien faire contre Apple mais en s'y mettant tous c'est possible. de toute façon il est claire que cela devait arriver c'est un vis caché les système de refroidissement est trop peut dimensionnée pour refroidir le G5 et la température de déclenchement max du ventilo (85 degrée) et la température limite donnée par IBM selon les datasheets (je t'invite à consultée un de mes postes j'y est consacrée beaucoup de temps à ce G5 et c'est clairement les ingénieurs d'Apple qui sont en fautes (volontaire ou non). Le G5 n'a jamais été conçu pour être intégrée dans un boitier si petit de plus le GPU est situé juste à côté et refroidie presque pareil c'est minable. Bref j'aime bien Apple mais sur ce cout là franchement il abuse un peut. Il y a un ver dans la Pomme. Si tout les possesseurs d'iMac G5 HS ferait des réclamation auprès de Apple on aurait tous un niveau Mac neuf gratuit

Désolée d'avoir crashé un peu sur Apple mais des fois faut bien dire quand ça va pas


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Mai 2010)

Ne t'excuse pas de mettre en cause la pomme, car elle est bien responsable de ces erreurs (et vouloir privilégier le design sur la durabilité... Quand je pense que mon SE/30 fonctionne inpec, et ma LISA aussi...

Bref la PRAM: aucun résultats.
Comme prévu et redouté: cela empire.
J'en suis à éviter le demarrage pour pouvoir reussir à utiliser le G5 en mode target lors de l'inévitable changement de machine qui se profile. Actuellement mon MBA me dépanne, mais j'ai énormément de travail à faire, et avec un disque de 60Go déjà rempli au 88%....

J'essayerai la reset SMU... avant de passer à la banque. J'hésite entre un mac mini+un ecran de qualité (mais je n'y connais rien en ecrans) et un imac 21...

Tiens, en passant, j'ai un peu de matériel pour ta collection, si désiré: mac IIvi, Powermac G3, Mac quadra, powerbook 145 et 180+ ecrans (3 apple display)

Tiens, en passant, un detail (qui augure mal de la suite): lors des system failure, lorsque le systeme me "rend la main", le mappage de mon clavier devient subitement qwerty au lieu d'azerty...


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Mai 2010)

Pour l'imac a tu essayé la technique de la gomme que j'avais montré sur mon sujet ? Et fait un reset SMU on ne sais jamais ...


Pour le mac mini, il sera de toute façon plus puissant que le G5, pour l'écran un 19 pouces bas de gamme en LCD (LG à 99&#8364 fera très bien l'affaire et seras mieux que la dalle d'un iMac G5 (notamment au niveau du temps de réponse, la résolution sera identique 1440x900 si tu avait un 17"). Pour l'iMac 21.5" je sais pas je plus confience dans ls iMac mais bon c'est toi qui vois après tout, le mini parait plus fiable et upgradable à long terme


Pour ma collection tout cela m'intéresse beaucoup (surtout le Powermac G3 (blanc et bleu ou le beige ?, le Mac II (j'en ai pas) et surtout le mythique 180 !) sauf le 145 car j'en possède déjà un la suite en MP, merci à toi

PS : Pour le mappage là j'ai aucune idée


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Mai 2010)

L'état du patient s'aggrave:
- reset PRAM: sans effet 
- demarrage "sans echec": echec :rateau:
- Reset SMU: sans effet 
- tentative de demarrage sur dvd: echec. DVD rejeté puis plantage

dans tous les cas: bloqué au demarrage, puis ventilos à fond.
Ou parfois KP.
ou encore: "system failure CPU=0 blablabla backstage"

Demain: opération de la dernière chance: compression du VPU via une "igomme"

Bon, vive time machine (j'espère)
J'espère que le mode target fonctionnera encore...


----------



## DrFatalis (29 Mai 2010)

opération "igomme" (©Oldmac) tenté: échec
tentative de demarrage sur disque de sauvegarde: echec
nouvelle tentative de demarrage sur dvd d'install: double echec
 ImacG5 déclaré mort (irréparable car "obsolète" depuis peu pour Mr Apple...)

J'espère qu'il fonctionnera en mode target

RIP

malheureusement pour un défaut de conception: refroidissement du G5 insuffisant
mon premier ibook G3, je l'ai perdu aussi pour un défaut de conception: charnières mal ébavurées...

Apple me gonfle, parfois.


----------



## DrFatalis (29 Mai 2010)

De guerre lasse, on enléve igomme, on lance plusieurs test hardware qui bloquent, bloquent... et un qui arrive à m'annoncer; carte mère OK.... avant de bloquer pendant un... test de RAM
hoho
Alors me vient une idée... Et si, pour le fun, j'enlevais la barrette de RAM supplémentaire d'1Go achetée chez crucial depuis des années ?

Ceci fait... Redémarrage OK, imacG5 répondant parfaitement jusqu'à présent...

Je ne vois pas ce qui a pu arriver physiquement à une barette de RAM: comme il n'y a aucune piéce mobile, comment peut elle s'user ? Un défaut ? Quelque rayon cosmique malicieux ?

J'ose espérer que mon G5 est reparti pour 5 ans de plus...

Nouvelle barette commandée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------

Hum, la veille est à éviter: en suspension d'activité, le mac ne se réveille plus... il faut redemarrer. Le patient n'est pas encore pleinement remis...


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Mai 2010)

Un histoire de ram m'intrigue et normalement ne provoque pas d'erreur sur le CPU, mais si c'est que ça c'est génial pour tient, le mien à également commencée par la vieille qui à planté mais en un moi ça s'est aggravé au point qu'il ne démarre plus du tout. As tu un PC à t'a disposition avec en support ram de la DDR, si oui met ta ram et télécharge Memtest et boot dessus, tu le sera réellement si la ram est morte, et j'espère pour toi que c'est le cas, mais une ram morte ne détruit pas le mode veille, refait un reset PMU pour tenter de récupérer la veille !

Pour les machines j'ai répondu en MP

PS : Un ram est de la mémoire, peut tomber en panne à n'importe quel moment, quel sois en panne normalement ne provoque pas des KP avec des erreur liées au CPU


----------



## DrFatalis (30 Mai 2010)

Hélas ami, tu as raison!
RAM testée OK, commande annulée dans la foulée: les symptômes reprennent, démarrage "a la manivelle" ( une sur 10 réussit) et suppression de la veille systéme pour que, une fois le launch réussi, j'ai quelques chances de continuer... Mais un KP ou "system failure" peut survenir n'importe quand!

Donc, trois fois hélas, un nouvel imac (21,5 pouce de base, j'ai compris, c'est du "jetable") sera dès demain, au ce soir, commandé.

Autres symptômes, au cas où un de ces quatre un autre malheureux utilisateur de G5 aurait ce problème: le CPU chauffe anormalement, avec juste safari et mail ouvert le moniteur d'activité m'affiche le proc actif à 100% sur son graphique, et seulement 10% dans les listes.
Avec ces deux seuls softs, le CPU est à 67°C et le ventilo à 2600 rpm...


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Mai 2010)

Ah je suis désolée pour toi mais je crois que tous les utilisateur d'iMac G5 ont ou vont avoir sous peu des problèmes identiques  mais évite un nouvel iMac  prend un mini plutôt fin c'est toi qui voit. Pour le MessagePad 110 (surtout pour tester Newton OS) et le Powerbook 180 je suis très intéresse je t'ai répondue en MP


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juin 2010)

Salut DrFatalis, as tu lu mon MP ?


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Juin 2010)

C'est moi le prem's j'te préviens !


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juin 2010)

Non, tu en as déja un en déco. 

(on est en train de se battre pour un iMac G5 qui fonctionne à moitié. )


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Juin 2010)

Y'en a 2 on partage ? 

Non l'imac je m'en fous je parlais pour les machines de collection 

Désolée c'est de ma faute, l'iMac G5 oui j'en ai un en déco et ça me suffit 

Mais te leur pas sans changer la cm c'est irréparable


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juin 2010)

Les machines de collection ne m'interessent pas trop.


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Juin 2010)

Nous mettrons un imacG5 "ikea" pour imacounet et un lot de consolation consistant en un newton mp120 fonctionnel pour Mr oldmac.

J'ai aussi une lisa qui fonctionne très bien, mais je la garde....


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juin 2010)

Ikea ?  Il est en pièces detachées 

C'est sympa de me le donner. 

Lisa garde là, c'est super rare, prends en soin.


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Juin 2010)

l'iMac G5 ikea, oui passe le à iMacounet mais il sera déçus à moins de retrouver une carte mère il sera obliger de l'utiliser en décoration comme le mien, moi je risque de le transformer en Hackintosh et y mettre un pc portable à l'intérieur avec Mac OS X dessus ! 

En ce qui concerne le MP 120, je l'attend avec impatience 

Pour la Lisa, garde ce sont des machines introuvables  surtout en état de fonctionner à moins de revendre sa maison ! Dire que Apple à enterré les 500 Lisa restant à l'époque dans le désert ...

Tu a la version avec les lecteur de disquette 3"1/2 ou 5"1/4 ? juste par curiosité 

Et encore merci pour le Newton, je prendrait le plus grand soin !


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juin 2010)

Au niveau de la connexion de l'écran, ça va p-être coincer si tu mais un pc portable dedans ^^

Apple a enterré 500 Lisa dans le desert ??? 

Oui je guette les annonces sur les grands sites de ventes pour trouver une motherboard 

Ah mais autrement un iMac G5 ce sera très beau en déco en haut de mon étagère.


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Juin 2010)

iMacounet -> Pour le pc portable j'utiliserais l'écran de portable et je revendrais la dalle de l'iMac (faut que je trouve un portable 17")

Pour le Lisa oui c'est vrais décision de Steve

Des nouvelle de DrFatalis ?

la Geforce tu la recherche pour un PC ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juin 2010)

Non, pas de nouvelles. 

Dr Fatalis, si tu nous lis envoie moi un MP ainsi qu'a oldmac 

Non, pour un G4 MDD.


----------

